#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Which are the dark side of AI and Machine learning?

## Bhavya

Artificial intelligence (AI) is transforming our learning and work. Artificial intelligence typically requires machineries with the skill of performing human-like chores. On the other side, machine learning is a modest method in which we can accomplish AI. Machine learning also requires the process of learning without depend on on programming. However AI supports humanity, this invention can disturb our regular lives when it initiates to make choices that have personal influences on us. Can you guys explain me what are the dark side of AI and machine Learning?

----------

